# shipping advice



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi just a quick question, can anybody advice on which shipping company to use form the uk for shipping to New Zealand, because at the moment we have had various quotes from different companies with various prices ranging from over £6000-3500 for a 20ft container door to door with full packing service all promising the same service.

So any unbiased inside information would be a appreciated cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam and paul said:


> Hi just a quick question, can anybody advice on which shipping company to use form the uk for shipping to New Zealand, because at the moment we have had various quotes from different companies with various prices ranging from over £6000-3500 for a 20ft container door to door with full packing service all promising the same service. So any unbiased inside information would be a appreciated cheers


We to had 3 or 4 quotes before we decided who to use. Be careful who you choose though. Cheapest is rarely the best. The cheapest will often cut corners to give the best quote in the hope of landing your business.

We went with PSS and they were fantastic. £5250 for a 40ft container door to door with full packing and unpacking service.
We also got an air freight package included which we used to send over stuff we needed within a few weeks but didn't want to take ourselves.

Shipping insurance is expensive if you use the insurance recommended from the shipping company. Try Letton Percival in Liverpool which will be around half the price or do like I did and ask your NZ employer to cover it on the company insurance ?


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Heya we had quotes from numerous places but we narrowed it down to PSS or Anglo Pacific. we decided to go with Anglo pacific as they were willing to negotiate more on the price than PSS. Both were great companies and I would have went with either of them. Quote I got from PSS was 3800 for sole use of 20ft container, managed to get Anglo down to £3500. Escapedtooz is correct in saying pss do offer a air freight package free of charge. 

We also got a quote from white and company, they were only chargin 3200 but I felt PSS and Anglo were more knowledgable.

Good luck!!

Laura xx


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Pss is who I used, not heard of much good from Anglo pacific but I can't judge pss done exactly what the said, from door to door simple and easy


----------

